# Werkzeug für kleinere Reparaturen an Unterhaltungselektronikgeräten



## bushfeuer (15. Juli 2020)

Moin Leute,

ich suche ein Werkzeugset für kleinere Reparaturen an Elektronikgeräten wie PC, Laptop, Smartphone, Zubehör. 
Konkret möchte ich versuchen, meinen XBox-One-Controller zu reparieren, bei dem der RB nicht mehr funktioniert. Eine Reparatur kostet fast genauso viel wie ein Neukauf, lohnt sich also nicht. Eigentlich will ich den Controller aber auch nicht einfach wegwerfen, ohne dann wenigstens selbst eine Reparatur versucht zu haben. 
Bei meinem Laptop hat sich außerdem das Bildschirm-Panel aus der Halterung gelöst. 
Vielleicht ist es also nicht ganz unpraktisch ist, mal ein bisschen passendes Werkzeug im Haus zu haben. Somit suche ich jetzt Werkzeug, vor allem Folgendes:
- Torx-Schraubendreher für Schrauben mit Sicherheitspin, möglichst magnetisch
- son Plastikding, um Plastikgehäuse aufzuhebeln
- evtl Pinzette, Lupe, Erdungs-Armband?

Über die iFixit-Sets habe ich bisher nicht so viel Gutes gelesen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit? Oder kann etwas anderes empfehlen?

Viele Grüße
bushfeuer


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2020)

Grundsätzlich würde ich einfach mal das kaufen was du für die aktuelle Reparatur benötigst.
Etwas auf "Vorrat" zu kaufen finde ich nicht sinnvoll da du es eventuell nie brauchen wirst.

Was ich dir aber ans Herz legen kann ist einfach ein Bit-Set mit Schraubendreher.
z.B. sowas hier: iFixit Mako Precision Bit Set 64 Bit Driver Kit mit langen bits und aluminium bithalter: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
War aber nur grad das erste welches Google ausgespuckt hat und kenne das Produkt nicht. 

Und anstellen des "Plastikding" würde ich Gitarrenplektren verwenden.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (15. Juli 2020)

Das Set von iFixit scheint mir doch arg teuer für das gebotene. Für den Anfang sollte ein beliebiges, günstiges Feinmechaniker-Bitset reichen. Ich selbst nutze seit Jahren eins von Aldi (umgelabeltes Set von Meister Werkzeuge) und kann mich bisher kaum beschweren.


----------



## bushfeuer (15. Juli 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich einfach mal das kaufen was du für die aktuelle Reparatur benötigst.
> Etwas auf "Vorrat" zu kaufen finde ich nicht sinnvoll da du es eventuell nie brauchen wirst.
> 
> Was ich dir aber ans Herz legen kann ist einfach ein Bit-Set mit Schraubendreher.
> ...



Super, vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps, vor allem auch mit den Gitarrenplektren!



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Das Set von iFixit scheint mir doch arg teuer für das gebotene. Für den Anfang sollte ein beliebiges, günstiges Feinmechaniker-Bitset reichen. Ich selbst nutze seit Jahren eins von Aldi (umgelabeltes Set von Meister Werkzeuge) und kann mich bisher kaum beschweren.



OK, dann gucke ich einfach mal nach Plektren und entsprechenden Bitsets. Danke!


----------



## flx23 (15. Juli 2020)

Sehr hochwertige bitsets bekommst du normal von namhaften Herstellern wie wiha, wera oder proxxon. Z. B. So was

Security Check


Das ist definitiv sein Geld wert und bietet alles was man so braucht. 

Beim Controller tippe ich entweder auf Staub oder auf defekte Mechanik im Schalter, da kannst du dann nichts mehr machen außer einen neuen Schalter einbauen.

Aber du kannst nichts verlieren, man lernt eigentlich immer wenn man etwas zerlegt. Und gutes Werkzeug im Haus zu haben ist auch Gold wert


----------



## yingtao (15. Juli 2020)

Ich habe das Manta Set von iFixit und preislich ist das ähnlich wie bei anderen Markenprodukten wie z.B. von Wera. Hatte vorher so ein Eigenmarken Ding aus dem Lidl und das war qualitativ um einiges schlechter. Wenn man eine Schraube die mit Loctite fixiert wurde lösen wollte, dann hat sich der Bit merklich abgenutzt, beim iFixit Set habe ich das Problem nicht und nutze die Bits mittlerweile auch für alles und nicht nur Elektronik. Magnetisch sind die Bits aber nicht sonderlich, mir scheint aber als wenn die Bits gehärtet sind wo es normal ist das die nicht sehr magnetisch sind. Pinzetten ist es ähnlich. Habe erst ein günstiges no-name Produkt auf Amazon bestellt und die Spitzen der Pinzette hat sich schon beim ersten Gebrauch verbogen. Die von iFixit sind da auch stabiler und kosten wieder ähnlich viel wie von anderen Marken mit guten Bewertungen.


----------



## bushfeuer (15. Juli 2020)

Super, vielen Dank für eure Tipps!



flx23 schrieb:


> Beim Controller tippe ich entweder auf Staub oder auf defekte Mechanik im Schalter, da kannst du dann nichts mehr machen außer einen neuen Schalter einbauen.
> 
> Aber du kannst nichts verlieren, man lernt eigentlich immer wenn man etwas zerlegt.



Auch wenn man nichts mehr machen kann - ich dachte mir halt auch, dass ich ja nichts verlieren kann. Und so einen Controller mal aufzuschrauben kann ja auch durchaus interessant sein


----------



## CoLuxe (15. Juli 2020)

Von Wera gibts auch noch nen super Set: Wera Schraubendrehersatz, 12-teilig 
Mit Philips, Schlitz, Torx und Innensechskant dürfte da alles wichtige dabei sein. Zudem sind Taschen m.M oft handlicher und platzsparender als die Boxen.


----------



## flx23 (15. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Von Wera gibts auch noch nen super Set: Wera Schraubendrehersatz, 12-teilig
> Mit Philips, Schlitz, Torx und Innensechskant dürfte da alles wichtige dabei sein. Zudem sind Taschen m.M oft handlicher und platzsparender als die Boxen.



Das ist an sich klasse, allerdings wirklich ausschließlich für sehr feine Schrauben geeignet. Somit eine sinnvolle Ergänzung wenn bereits ein bitsatz bzw. Standard Schraubendreher vorhanden sind


----------



## bushfeuer (15. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Von Wera gibts auch noch nen super Set: Wera Schraubendrehersatz, 12-teilig
> Mit Philips, Schlitz, Torx und Innensechskant dürfte da alles wichtige dabei sein. Zudem sind Taschen m.M oft handlicher und platzsparender als die Boxen.



Vielen Dank! Bei diesem Satz bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob die Torx-Schraubendreher für Schrauben mit Sicherheitspin geeignet sind?


----------



## flx23 (15. Juli 2020)

bushfeuer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Bei diesem Satz bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob die Torx-Schraubendreher für Schrauben mit Sicherheitspin geeignet sind?



Nop, ist nur ein normaler torx

Falls du excellente Pinzetten suchen solltest (war ja such mal angesprochen) kann ich dir die Marke bernstein empfehlen


----------



## CoLuxe (15. Juli 2020)

Das im Set sind normale.

Du könntest dir aber den entsprechenden nachkaufen: Wera Kraftform Micro Elektroniker Schraubendrehersatz, 12-teilig, 05073675001: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## bushfeuer (16. Juli 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Nop, ist nur ein normaler torx
> 
> Falls du excellente Pinzetten suchen solltest (war ja such mal angesprochen) kann ich dir die Marke bernstein empfehlen



Ah danke! Genau, nach Pinzetten suche ich auch.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Das im Set sind normale.
> 
> Du könntest dir aber den entsprechenden nachkaufen: Wera Kraftform Micro Elektroniker Schraubendrehersatz, 12-teilig, 05073675001: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



Danke! Dann kann ich mir ja alles zusammensuchen, was ich brauche


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

Da wirst du aber auch arm, hab das Set hier für meine privaten Experimente, kompakt, günstig und sehr breite Auswahl an sehr kleinen Bit's. 

Hab damit auch schon Festplatten und Co. geöffnet, die Bits halten schon etwas aus, einzig magnetisch sind sie nicht.

Hab das jetzt bestimmt 3 Jahre in normalem Gebrauch.

Wenn ich bestimmte Bit's verschlissen hätte, würde ich die auch durch bessere ersetzen. Aber, wenn du eh nicht weißt wie oft du die brauchst... würde ich es auf die Art machen.


----------



## CoLuxe (16. Juli 2020)

Es gibt diese Taschen auch ohne Inhalt, wie z.B. hier die von Wera:
Wera 05671385001 Falttasche fuer bis zu 12-teilige Kraftform Kompakt Micro Saetze, leer, 235 x 115 mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Aber das wird dann logischerweise teuerer wenn du alles einzeln kaufst, hättest dann aber genau die, die du brauchst.


----------



## flx23 (16. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn ich ein Vertreter von hochwertigem Werkzeug bin... Bei Aldi Süd gibt es seit diesem Montag ein großes bitset für 9 Euro. Wenn man wirklich nur ab und zu mal eine schraube aufdrehen muss kann das auch reichen. Erfahrungsgemäß gehen dort aber die sehr kleinen bits sehr schnell kaputt


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

Na bevor er die leere Tasche fürs doppelte kauft, aufjedenfall eine Variante. 

Die Tools und Taschen haben ihre Berechtigung aber weniger im Privaten / Hobbybereich.


----------



## flx23 (16. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Na bevor er die leere Tasche fürs doppelte kauft, aufjedenfall eine Variante.
> 
> Die Tools und Taschen haben ihre Berechtigung aber weniger im Privaten / Hobbybereich.



Kommt drauf an was man privat so macht


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man privat so macht




Hat er ja geschrieben....  

Und speziell die leere Tasche hat für ihn keinen Sinn. Da funktioniert jede andere Aufbewahrung auch und braucht weniger Platz. 
Solche Etuis sind mMn. in Bereichen notwendig in denen besondere Sorgfalt und Ordnung herrschen muss und nichts liegenbleiben darf.

Da lässt sich auf einen Blick die Vollständigkeit prüfen. Für zu Hause spielt sowas eine kleinere Rolle. Ordnung kann man ja auch ohne 20€ Mäppchen halten...

Darum nutze ich auch lieber Bit-Sätze, wenn der Platz um die Schraube dafür da ist. Sieht man eben auch gleich ob noch irgendwo ein Bit-Slot frei ist.


----------



## bushfeuer (16. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da wirst du aber auch arm, hab das Set hier für meine privaten Experimente, kompakt, günstig und sehr breite Auswahl an sehr kleinen Bit's.
> 
> Hab damit auch schon Festplatten und Co. geöffnet, die Bits halten schon etwas aus, einzig magnetisch sind sie nicht.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Link! Da ich mich an der Reparatur ja erstmal nur versuchen will, würde ich wahrscheinlich mit so etwas günstigem starten und dann mal weitersehen - eine extra Tasche wäre dann vermutlich was für später, wenn ich Lust an solchen Reparaturen finde und meinen Werkzeugsatz erweitere 

Vielen Dank euch allen aber auf jeden Fall für eure zahlreichen Empfehlungen!


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

Genau so, wenn du erstmal weißt welche Bits häufig genutzt werden, kauft man sich auch leichter hochwertige Werkzeuge.

Hab ich so gemacht, brauch für mein RC-Car 2-3 Bits sehr häufig, die hab ich dann gegen richtige Werkzeuge ersetzt, einfach weil es sich ohne Bit-wechseln schöner arbeiten lässt.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juli 2020)

Ja komm RC Cars kannst jetzt aber net vergleichen, bei RC Cars macht halt auch nen Hudy Dreher sinn, aber für Elektrogeräte brauchst kein 15€ Inbus. Was ganz witzig ist ich hab sogar ziemlich hochwertiges Werkzeug in meiner Werkstatt, aber als ich mein Ersten RC Gekauft hab, naja da hab ich damit so einige Schrauben gekillt, und da war dann so nen Hudy ziemlich vorteilhaft


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juli 2020)

iFixit Mako Precision Bit Set 64 Bit Driver Kit mit langen bits und aluminium bithalter: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

iFixit Pro Tech Toolkit inklusive 64 Bit Driver Kit DIY werkzeug set zum reparieren reparatur reinigung schrauben oeffnen von handy reparatur smartphones laptops und elektronik: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

iFixit Manta Driver Kit 112 Bit Driver Kit aluminium bithalter 4mm laptop macbook iPhone smartphone tablet repair: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen  Da hast du alles dabei, von kleinen Bits , Pinzetten , eine Stoff Tasche in der alles aufbewahrt ist  , alle möglichen hebelwerkzeuge , kleine Kunstoffplättchen um Handys zu öffnen usw usw 
Gibts aber auch für ca 30 Euro ohne das ganze Zubehör , dann nur mit den Bits. Ist auch echt hochwertig , die Schrauber sind alle aus Metall , kein Plastik Scheiß 
Oder das größere Set mit noch mehr Aufsätzen. 
Ich habe das mit der Stofftasche genommen (2. Link) mit dem ganzen Zubehör , fand ich einfach perfekt.


----------

